# The New Pogue Inspired Seiko 5 SRPH19K1



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

The new Seiko 5 sports custom watch beatmaker Pogue inspired LE SRPH19K1 .

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-5-sports-custom-watch-beatmaker-limited-edition-srph19k1-pogue-inspired-news-price/


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the dial in that render looks a bit meh compared to a real Pogue for me

I would prefer if they made the watch thinner and lost the exhibition case back. These Seiko movements are not the prettiest things so why show them?

€290 doesn't seem too bad if compared against thing like Bulova


----------



## Murphtagram (Jul 15, 2021)

scottswatches said:


> the dial in that render looks a bit meh compared to a real Pogue for me
> 
> I would prefer if they made the watch thinner and lost the exhibition case back. These Seiko movements are not the prettiest things so why show them?
> 
> €290 doesn't seem too bad if compared against thing like Bulova


 Agreed, it looks pale, but maybe it's the render. Arguably the original Pogue was too saturated but if you're going to imitate something then imitate it. Also, as it's limited edition, it would be nice if it said that somewhere, 2,021 is extremely limited when you consider it got a few hundred million votes; a lot of people liked this watch.

Agree also on the caseback, especially as many will stick it on a NATO or something. Maybe, as most of the new seiko5s have exhibition (I believe) it may have been cheaper to use them due to economies of scale.

I got one, all sold out now, if it don't like it on the metal it's not like I'll lose money on it or anything!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

...and no chrono or inner indicator ring (as Seiko referred to it). I'll stick to my original...


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

I really really wanted to like this, but I know I wouldn't be able to get along with a homage that hasn't got enough homage going on.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

It looks like something off "Wish".


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

So it's more or less an SKX009 with a gold bezel and chapter ring?!?! Come in Seiko, a cheap cop out, what a missed opportunity. You haven't been true to the original Pogue. Would love an original Pogue.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

The problem is that within the SRP line, you're not going to get much else.

If it was a SPB or more so, an SLA it would be a different kettle of fish and the price tag would reflect that also.


----------



## leawiggins1 (Jul 27, 2021)

Is there a release date for this?


----------



## leawiggins1 (Jul 27, 2021)

FYI - according to one website it's being released on the 6th August.


----------



## Gruppo 1881 Forum (Jul 27, 2021)

We recognise that the easiest association of the new LE SRPH19 is with the famous "Pogue" 6139-6005, but we of the Gruppo1881 Italian forum, when we designed our entry for the Custom Watch Beatmaker competition, we had firmly in mind the strong Seiko tradition, which made great use of this color scheme in many references throughout its history: 6309-836B (the real ancestor), 7A28-7030, even a Pulsar Y563-6019, just to name a few.
All in all, we are more than happy that our design was loved so much, collected so many votes and it is met toady with so many appraisals. Having said that, this is the occasion to encourage everyone to study more the history and the stylistic language of our Brand. These are great days for Italy, indeed. Greetings from *Gruppo 1881 Forum*.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It seems it was part of a competition.

People were given different options, set out by Seiko and they had to pick which parts to go into this watch. This design was voted the best.

Participants of the campaign created their original Seiko 5 Sports watch by selecting and combining watch parts on the website and voted on their favourite models with theirs included in the selection. Each watch was paired with an original piece of music created by up-and-coming artists who share the same value as the brand's concept ''Show Your Style.''

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/5sports/special/customwatchbeatmaker/


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> It seems it was part of a competition. People were given different options, set out by Seiko and they had to pick which parts to go into this watch. This design was voted the best.


 Given the result, it seems like that was a complete waste of time and effort :laughing2dw:

Makes you wonder why Seiko didn't just reproduce the watch exactly the same as the original, which is a million times better than the "Pogue inspired" version. I'm obviously missing something.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Davey P said:


> I'm obviously missing something.


 Yes, the post two above yours for instance :wink:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Gruppo 1881 Forum said:


> We recognise that the easiest association of the new LE SRPH19 is with the famous "Pogue" 6139-6005, but we of the Gruppo1881 Italian forum, when we designed our entry for the Custom Watch Beatmaker competition, we had firmly in mind the strong Seiko tradition, which made great use of this color scheme in many references throughout its history: 6309-836B (the real ancestor), 7A28-7030, even a Pulsar Y563-6019, just to name a few.
> All in all, we are more than happy that our design was loved so much, collected so many votes and it is met toady with so many appraisals. Having said that, this is the occasion to encourage everyone to study more the history and the stylistic language of our Brand. These are great days for Italy, indeed. Greetings from *Gruppo 1881 Forum*.


 it has a pepsi bezel and a gold dial :clap: , I thought the Italians were famous for their style, @Davey P I think they missed something, not you.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

nursegladys said:


> it has a pepsi bezel and a gold dial :clap: , I thought the Italians were famous for their style, @Davey P I think they missed something, not you.


 Indeed, the Italians are famous for their style. But in this case the pepsi bezel and gold dial is a classic Seiko (Japanese) colour scheme used historically on a number of their watches and that was chosen (successfully) to win this particular competition.

So is it not you and @Davey P that have both "missed something"?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ...and no chrono or inner indicator ring (as Seiko referred to it). I'll stick to my original...


 Wow!!

That's a beauty Roger, I love how the inner bezel is still gold!, I think mine was supposed to be black but has faded to gery!!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> Wow!!
> 
> That's a beauty Roger, I love how the inner bezel is still gold!, I think mine was supposed to be black but has faded to gery!!
> 
> ...


 Hi John...if you're not sure about the inner bezel, you might find some info here...

https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-6139-600x-collectors-guide/

Or here, a bit more in depth...

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/how-to-buy-a-seiko-6139-600x-chronograph-a-collectors-buying-guide.140803/


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

I am a bit of a Seiko fanboy but I don't like limited editions ...

Pogue this ain't ... https://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/watches/article/seiko-sports-5-custom-watch-beatmaker-2021-limited-edition/amp

Still at least it ain't a Timex :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Always wondered why they were called a Pogue, if only I knew someone to ask about watches! :mad0218:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Dear Seiko ,

EPIC FAIL !

Please try harder ...

Do not Pass Go , Do not collect £200 !


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> excellent - mods delete this thread mucho pronto !
> 
> oops:


 Too late, we are all pointing at you and laughing........ :laughing2dw:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Davey P said:


> Too late, we are all pointing at you and laughing........ :laughing2dw:


 Nothing new there then is there


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bow said:


> Always wondered why they were called a Pogue, if only I knew someone to ask about watches! :mad0218:


 In reality, it's only the orange dialled version that can be called a 'Pogue', not the blue or silver versions, as this was the one worn on the Skylab 4 mission by Col. William Pogue in 1973.

A lot more here.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hi John...if you're not sure about the inner bezel, you might find some info here...
> 
> https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-seiko-6139-600x-collectors-guide/
> 
> ...


 Hi Roger, Thanks for the links- Most interesting!

In the first link it says that Colonel Pogue went in to space with a gold (Or yellow) dialled 6139-6002, There's a chap on facey that is very vociferous that he went wearing a 6139-6004, I'm confused again as to which one he actually took with him! :blush:

He tells everyone that puts pics on the groups that theirs aren't true Pogues but his is! :laughing2dw:

Regards, John :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> Hi Roger, Thanks for the links- Most interesting!
> 
> In the first link it says that Colonel Pogue went in to space with a gold (Or yellow) dialled 6139-6002, There's a chap on facey that is very vociferous that he went wearing a 6139-6004, I'm confused again as to which one he actually took with him! :blush:
> 
> ...


 As far as I'm aware the true pogue is a 6005 with 70m resist on the dial I did post a topic in it a while ago. The 6005 also doesn't say chronograph on the dial just automatic


----------



## Beesadon (Jan 9, 2020)

I am still looking for my first Seiko , but it will certainly not be this one , it's awful

Don


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Beesadon said:


> I am still looking for my first Seiko , but it will certainly not be this one , it's awful
> 
> Don


 I wouldn't worry - there's only about another 10,000 to choose from! :biggrin:


----------

